# Coffee machine to rent in an office?



## Bean to cup. (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I new to the forum and don't know too much about coffee but I came across this site while searching the net for a coffee machine to rent with maintenance(if it is available). I have been set with the task of finding a coffee machine for our office based in the northwest. My boss insists that we have one of the coffee machine that crushes the beans as well as having various options, hot chocolate etc. We do have a budget of around £150 per month so my question is, can anyone recommend a company that might be able to provide this kind of service?

Many thanks..


----------

